# wiring connections on a Robert Shaw standing pilot gas valve?



## mike850 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Have an 80's residential Rheem forced air gas furnace with a standing pilot in one of my rent houses.  Pilot light would not stay lit after thermocouple replacement.  Removed old Robertshaw gas valve and replaced with the equivalent replacement (a new Robertshaw 720-403).  Now pilot stays lit.  

Question:  the terminal block for the wiring on the new valve is oriented differently that the old one.  Still has two lugs but I want to make sure I don't have the wires switched.  Could someone please tell me exactly what connects to the gas valve wire terminals?  

Many thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Dec 20, 2012)

These guys should be able to help you do it  and welcome to the sit.
http://www.justanswer.com/sip/rober...pair_Control&gclid=CK7yhIjxqbQCFcN_Qgod2zAA6g


----------



## tinmantu (Dec 20, 2012)

Did this model come with the red jumper wire in the box?...Many R/Shaws need that in older apps.


----------



## mike850 (Dec 21, 2012)

Actually it came with no jumper.  The new Robertshaw 720-403 valve has two male spade connectors just like the older model.  But since the wire terminal box was located and rotated differently than the older one, didn't know if the wires got switched what would happen.  Wasn't sure if where the wires connect it was to a coil which opens the secondary gas valve for the burners and the polarity then wouldn't matter.


----------



## joechuckg (Dec 21, 2012)

It doesn't matter if its just two wires either way will work the same


----------



## Wuzzat? (Dec 22, 2012)

The coil should maybe read 2.9 ohms or less and current levels may be 0.75v/6&#937; = 0.13A  or less.  
For future reference I'd ohm out each terminal against each other terminal, plus ground.


----------

